# Oil filter



## halsfolly (Nov 4, 2016)

Discovered today that the oil filter for my 2012 Rogue is half the size of the oil filter on my 500cc V-twin Honda Shadow motorcycle. What the deuce, OVER?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Yep, they downsized.


----------

